# Party City 30% off coupon Sunday Sept 18th Only !!!!!



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately I'm a day too late :-(


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You may not have missed much. I bought some clearance barware and some disposable shot glasses with the coupon. The only Halloween item I bought was another mold for ice bones/skulls. They had huge amounts of open space left. It's not that they had bad stuff (and I thought the prices would have been very good after the coupon), but I wasn't really interested in what they did have. The cashier was complaining (constantly) that they had barely received any of the shipments for this year and that most of what they had out was last year's merchandise. What with Halloween Express and City opening less than a mile down the road...


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I needed the $30 gallon of blood my store has in stock. Maybe another coupon will pop up!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

If I get something else, I'll be sure to post it for you.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate that! I don't need the blood immediately, so it's worth waiting for a coupon...


----------

